# Big name for a little dog!



## Triton07

Hey there, nothing against common little dog names, but I just would like to share my mighty chihuahuas mighty name!! Everyone laughs when they hear it!!!

It is Triton, god of the sea, and a moon of Neptune!! Such a wonderful name, and honestly, it really suits his temper!! haha. 

I'd love to hear if anyone else has big names for their little fellas!

For my next chi I was thinking of Hemi haha.


----------



## catz4m8z

Mine are boring but I do know a very fluffy LH chi called Zorro!!
It does suit him too..


----------



## mrsrodriguez

What a great name! Triton that is a very strong/big name you are def. right! My little chihuahua boy is named Rico-he is just 1 lb and so tiny. My fiance came up with it-it was once the name of his pitbull many years ago so it is a little funny to think it is the name of a tiny chi that is probably about 10 times smaller than a pit.


----------



## mad dog woman

my 2 boys are Arnie and Rocky x


----------



## CherryFairy

I have Chewbacca aka Chewy for short. I think it is a big name for a little guy he is only 3 lbs right now.


----------



## ola amigo

I had a giant french rabbit once called SUMO everyone loved it.


----------



## Guest

Oh, yes, I love BIG names for little dogs. My favorite is Zamboni. Also like Tarzan the Chi Man.


----------



## rocky scotland

I think Rocky has a BIG name lol, I love it. Everyone thought I was mad when I named him cause I have to shout Rocky in the park, you would expect a big dog to come running, instead a little 7lb chi runs over hahaha!!


----------



## Triton07

Aww all very wonderful names 
I think chis deserve their big names, they suite them better than if you were to name a big sucky mastiff Brutus haha. I think the bigger the dog, the more "wimpy", shall I say their nature is...not being rude by any means, it's just them big dogs all like to think they are lap dogs, and all the small fries have got "little dog syndrome" haha


----------



## TashaZ

i had a funny friend when i was at school who had a chi called "Dynamo" and a rottweiler called "Tiny"


----------



## Triton07

TashaZ said:


> i had a funny friend when i was at school who had a chi called "Dynamo" and a rottweiler called "Tiny"


Aww haha those are always the best! 
Big guys with cutsie names, and little guys with the tough names 
Seems to fit everybody better.


----------



## Lillian

My chi is called Jolene

*Sings* Jolene, jolene, jolene, JOLENEEEEE i'm begging of you please don't take my man


----------



## riverchick247

lol my girls all have cutesy names.....

Lilly my chi

Sweet Pea and Blossom my boston terriers


----------



## Adrienne

I love the name triton


----------



## rhaubejoi

Ours is Zoe Sierra. AKA frog-eyed lemon-headed rat-ferret, and guilty little lemon-head. those are hubby's nicknames for her. i know, i know, the rat thing, but he loves her to pieces, so i forgive him. i call her zozo, and little girl and mama's baby


----------



## chi's R me

when my son was only 6 he named a tiny pom puppy White Fang, my husband took the pup to my son's school to show to the class and the teachers thought it the funnest name for a 2 lb. dog.


----------



## Tito's Mom

My boyfriend named Tito "Tito Ortiz" after former UFC Lightweight Champion Tito Ortiz. Tito is a derivative of Titus meaning "he who defends" and "of the giants". It fits our boy perfectly.

So far his many aliases include: Bucky, Booger, Pygmy, Rat-dog, Man, Buddy, Dude and probably some that I am not thinking of.

Blessings and Bones,
Jackie and Tito


----------



## Triton07

Adrienne said:


> I love the name triton


Thank you! I try my best to keep the names original. I have a ton of names picked out for a little girl that I am hoping to get in the next few months!!!
Hemi
Athena
Artemis
Gemini
Aphrodite
Isis
I like the powerful names, which is why I love so many goddess names :coolwink:


----------



## mama2chis

I have 2 Chi's. Rocky is a 3 pound tan and chocolate, Lady Tiffany is 4 pounds. People expect both to be large dogs...

When Rocky isn't listening (just like a child) I will say Rocky James! (My grandson named him Rocky James)


----------



## ElectricBlueWings

Isis is my chi's name.
Fits her so well.


----------



## claireeee

I love the name Athena! x


----------



## Kay

I call mine Taco Grande most of the time just for laughs.


----------



## mols-linien

Tito's Mom said:


> My boyfriend named Tito "Tito Ortiz" after former UFC Lightweight Champion Tito Ortiz. Tito is a derivative of Titus meaning "he who defends" and "of the giants". It fits our boy perfectly.
> 
> So far his many aliases include: Bucky, Booger, Pygmy, Rat-dog, Man, Buddy, Dude and probably some that I am not thinking of.
> 
> Blessings and Bones,
> Jackie and Tito


My chi is name af the terrier "Milo" in the Jim carry movie "The Mask" 

His nicknames (sorry for the bad translation)
- Rotten / The rat
- Møgkøteren / the mud/mutt dog (when ever we have been to the park/woods after it has rained, he's always covered in mudd when we return home)
- Fodvarmen / The foot warmer (when i'm sitting at my desk and he's not i my lap he's lying on my feet warming them.

and a few I have no clue how to translate
- Puttegøj (cuddle head?) madøre (food-head? He has the mind of a Labrador retriever when it comes to food)


----------



## Ember

Diefie's full name is Diefenbaker.
it's a big name for a five pounder and always gets commented on.

the best remark was from an old lady who told me that Diefie's name was ridiculous and proceeded to call her yorkie to heel by shouting "Montgomery".
i had to bite my tongue.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay

I'm thinking that I want a guy chi so I would like to name him Imhotep if I can XD 
I'm a fan of The Mummy Series and Imhotep the mummy is the coolest character in the series.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

no i dont have any big names  i only have Tiny lol but thats for a tiny boy lol complete opposite!


----------



## kfrisbee

MAX! 

The name fits him to the bone!


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd

Triton07 said:


> Aww all very wonderful names
> I think chis deserve their big names, they suite them better than if you were to name a big sucky mastiff Brutus haha. I think the bigger the dog, the more "wimpy", shall I say their nature is...not being rude by any means, it's just them big dogs all like to think they are lap dogs, and all the small fries have got "little dog syndrome" haha


I have a dalmatian called Emma and a Chi called Chico lol x:hello1:


----------

